# Where can I find a reliable translation of the WCF into Telugu?



## yoyoceramic (Feb 19, 2010)

I will be visiting Hyderabad, India soon to encourage, serve, and speak with pastors in India and their congregations - and I would like to have copies of the WCF I could give them in their own language, Telugu.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,
Mark


----------

